# My like for peas



## misterflew (Mar 9, 2010)

I like peas. Their small, versatile, and come with or without the encasing. Plus it's very close to peace, and I'll take that too.


----------



## misterflew (Mar 9, 2010)

Got Good Book? Hold on to it.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 9, 2010)

So you must really dig whirled peas.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## misterflew (Mar 11, 2010)

That picture of peas supporting peace felt good, shalom  and shallots. Do you like shallots with peas and shalom with peace? Feels good to me. 

Peace 

Mister Flew


----------



## Anguille (Mar 11, 2010)

I eat my peas with honey.
I've done so all my life.
It makes the peas take funny, 
But it keeps them on the knife.


----------



## misterflew (Mar 11, 2010)

I like honey too, and the bumble bee can't take credit on that one.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 11, 2010)

I hate peas, peas should be outlawed.


----------



## Jos (Mar 13, 2010)

If you like peas, and you like cheese, then you'll LOVE cheesy-peas
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT5kI3zJFmA]YouTube - Cheezy Peaz[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Give Peas a Chance! *


----------



## JW Frogen (Mar 13, 2010)

misterflew said:


> I like honey too, and the bumble bee can't take credit on that one.



 Bumble bees are too humble to take credit, too drunk on flower drink to make honey.


----------



## JW Frogen (Mar 13, 2010)

Echeaux Zulu said:


> *Give Peas a Chance! *



All right.

But if I see any lima beans it is war!


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Mar 13, 2010)

Echeaux Zulu said:


> *Give Peas a Chance! *



Ride on the Peas train.


----------



## elvis (Mar 13, 2010)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Echeaux Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > *Give Peas a Chance! *
> ...



Take another peas of my heart, now baby.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Mar 13, 2010)

elvis said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Echeaux Zulu said:
> ...



Sleep in heavenly peas.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 13, 2010)

Peas be with you...


----------



## random3434 (Mar 13, 2010)

You can't peas everyone so you got to peas yourself.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 13, 2010)

Peas Corps


----------



## Jos (Mar 13, 2010)

Peas toft


----------



## jillian (Mar 13, 2010)

all we are saying... 


is give peas a chance


----------



## Luissa (Mar 13, 2010)

CrimsonWhite said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...



May Peas be with you.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 13, 2010)

Peas out!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Mar 13, 2010)

Peas in our time!


----------



## Anguille (Mar 13, 2010)

peas...

tha mal


----------

